# What are the most common tank sizes?



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey - just curious what the most common tank size is! My tank is a 33 gallon


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I voted for 20 but most likely the most common size is 5 and under. Think about all those beta and goldfish bowls out there. But most people that have them will not come to this site for info and therefore they won't vote.


----------



## penpitt (Jan 18, 2005)

I would think its a tossup between the 20 and 50/55 gallons


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most people don't consider anything under 5 gallons a tank but rather a bowl. 10 gallons is the most popular. Thats why they sell a lot of 10 gallon setups. Cheap and they get you started. 5 gallon tanks cost as much if not more than 10 gallon ones.


----------



## brandonschnupp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey is there anywhere online that i can order a 10 gallon set up.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I think your forgot to add 75g to your list..........so i can't vote.....


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

argh. sorry Mr. A


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

I would have to say 10, but I can't really make a choice. In tanks from 5 gal up, I have 1 five, 10 ten gallon tanks, 1 15, 7 20's, 2 29's, 4 30's, and a 40 breeder. I also have a lot of rubbermaid containers between 5 and 20 gal in size, so I'm not really sure <grin>.


----------



## SuperDodge (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a 54 gallon corner tank and an old Ocenanic 135 gallon.

I didn't see either of those on there....


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

i do have spare 10's about 3 or 4 of them, and spare 30's but i would say the most common from the most popularity are tens in first, 30's in second, and 50's in third


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

It is really hard to say which tank is more "common". I guess if you stick to that one word (common), I would say a 10-gallon is. But that is only because you hear about them more. Newbies who are in need of help often talk about the troubles with their 10-gallon setups. After that, I'd say a 55-gallon is next in line.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

in sw, the most common tank is 50 - 60 gallon, bar none, in fw, thats a different story, lets just say everyone who has kept fish has had a 10gal in there house at one point


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

For more experienced fishkeepers, I rekon 55gals are pretty popular.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Exactly, it all depends on the level of experience/time in the hobby. 55 gallons is a pretty average size tank, but not for beginners.


----------



## kafka (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a 460-liter (120g) Lake Tanganyika biotope tank and two 200-liter (53g) tanks with South/Central American fish. It seems to me that 100-200g tanks are becoming quite common in Finland.


----------



## justme (Jan 20, 2005)

I have to say I love my 55gal and 30 gal freshwater tanks...


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

10G Tanks out sell all other size Tanks. I have everything from a 2.5 G to a 300G indoor pond.


RC


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

My smallest tank is around 10 gallons and largest 70 gallons. Others in between.


----------

